# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Chiến lược marketing du lịch ASEAN giai đoạn 2011-2015: "Cảm nhận sự ấm áp"

## thietht

Đó là tiêu đề quảng bá du lịch Đông Nam Á (ASEAN) trong Chiến lược marketing du lịch ASEAN giai đoạn 2011-2015. Du lịch văn hóa di sản, du lịch dựa vào tự nhiên, du lịch dựa vào cộng đồng, du lịch tàu biển và du lịch sông nước sẽ là 4 loại hình sản phẩm được tập trung quảng bá trong giai đoạn phát triển này của ASEAN.

Quảng bá du lịch trực tuyến lên ngôi

Vừa trở về từ phiên họp Cơ quan Du lịch quốc gia ASEAN lần thứ 34 và các hội nghị liên quan diễn ra tại Luang Prabang (Lào), bà Hoàng Thị Điệp- Phó Tổng cục trưởng Tổng cục Du lịch Việt Nam cho biết, đây là phiên họp đầu tiên bàn triển khai Chiến lược du lịch ASEAN giai đoạn 2011- 2015 vừa được các Bộ trưởng Du lịch ASEAN thông qua tại Diễn đàn Du lịch ASEAN 2011. Hội nghị cũng bàn về các biện pháp tăng cường hợp tác giữa ASEAN với các nước đối tác, huy động nguồn lực của các nước đối tác cho việc triển khai Chiến lược này.



Du lịch văn hóa di sản sẽ được ASEAN quảng bá mạnh mẽ.
Trong ảnh: Cố đô Huế
«Việt Nam được phân công là nước điều phối về sản phẩm du lịch sông nước trong số các tiểu nhóm sản phẩm du lịch. Các tiểu nhóm phải xây dựng kế hoạch hành động chi tiết và đưa ra thảo luận tại phiên họp Nhóm Công tác sản phẩm du lịch lần thứ 2 tại Brunei tháng 10.2011 và trình thông qua tại Diễn đàn Du lịch ASEAN 2012»- bà Điệp cho biết thêm.

Quảng bá trực tuyến và điện tử sẽ là kênh phân phối chính của chiến lược marketing giai đoạn này do hạn chế nguồn lực và kinh phí. Các nước ASEAN với lịch sử lâu đời, văn hóa đa dạng, con người thân thiện, nhiều bãi biển và đảo đẹp, nhiều sông, hồ, nhiều kỳ quan thiên nhiên và di sản văn hóa nổi tiếng thế giới, một khu vực kinh tế sôi động trỗi dậy mạnh nhất thế giới... được các chuyên gia du lịch thế giới dự báo có sức hút đặc biệt với khách du lịch quốc tế.

4 loại hình sản phẩm chính sẽ được các nước tập trung quảng bá mạnh mẽ trong thời gian tới. Trong khi đó, bài toán nan giải về vấn đề mùa vụ du lịch và tạo sự khác biệt của sản phẩm du lịch ASEAN với các khu vực khác sẽ tiếp tục được xem xét trong các phiên họp sau.

Lễ trao giải Khách sạn xanh ASEAN năm 2012-2013 dự kiến được tổ chức tại Indonesia nhân dịp Diễn đàn Du lịch ASEAN 2012.

Các nước cũng thống nhất tổ chức Hội thi hướng dẫn viên du lịch quốc tế ASEAN thường kỳ, 2 năm 1 lần. Hội thi này lần thứ nhất diễn ra vào tháng 9.2011 tại Indonesia nhân Ngày Du lịch Thế giới.

Tăng cường hợp tác giữa ASEAN với các đối tác

Các nước ASEAN đã đề nghị các nước đối tác (Trung Quốc, Ấn Độ, Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc) nghiên cứu, xem xét hợp tác, hỗ trợ lẫn nhau, tập trung vào chia sẻ kinh nghiệm phát triển du lịch có trách nhiệm và bền vững, quy hoạch du lịch; trao đổi thông tin, dữ liệu, thống kê, nghiên cứu thị trường, chính sách và cơ hội đầu tư du lịch; hỗ trợ, thúc đẩy và khuyến khích kinh doanh, xúc tiến quảng bá, quản lý thông tin đối phó với khủng hoảng; tạo thuận lợi đi lại và thúc đẩy trao đổi khách; hỗ trợ đào tạo phát triển nguồn nhân lực du lịch.

Giai đoạn phát triển tới, Trung Quốc, Hàn Quốc, Nhật Bản, Ấn Độ vẫn được khẳng định là những thị trường nguồn quan trọng, Trung Đông là thị trường tiềm năng mà ASEAN cần tập trung khai thác. ASEAN và các đối tác Trung Quốc, Hàn Quốc, Nhật Bản, Ấn Độ thống nhất sẽ ký «Biên bản hợp tác giữa các nước thành viên ASEAN và Trung Hoa, Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc về tăng cường hợp tác du lịch» và “Bản ghi nhớ giữa Chính phủ các nước ASEAN và Chính phủ Ấn Độ về tăng cường hợp tác du lịch” nhân Diễn đàn Du lịch ASEAN 2012 tại Indonesia vào tháng 1.2012.

Để tăng cường khai thác du lịch và hợp tác du lịch đến các thị trường quốc tế lớn, các nước ASEAN và các nước Vùng Vịnh (GCC) đã nhất trí hợp tác trong lĩnh vực đầu tư du lịch, đào tạo nguồn nhân lực du lịch, quy hoạch phát triển du lịch, xúc tiến quảng bá du lịch. Dự kiến, các nước Thái Lan, Indonesia và Singapore mỗi nước đón khoảng 80.000 lượt khách GCC/năm. Mở rộng quảng bá du lịch đến thị trường Trung Đông, ASEAN đề nghị Các Tiểu vương quốc Ả rập thống nhất hỗ trợ thành lập Chi hội Xúc tiến Du lịch ASEAN tại Dubai.

Bên cạnh đó, Australia cam kết hỗ trợ các nước ASEAN xây dựng “Khung đào tạo nghiệp vụ buồng khách sạn” và hỗ trợ cho ASEAN xây dựng khung cho 5 phân ngành du lịch còn lại. Ban thư ký Ủy ban Giám sát nghề du lịch ASEAN (ATPMC) cũng được thành lập để điều phối và theo dõi việc thực hiện thỏa thuận này.

* Tiêu chuẩn du lịch chung ASEAN: Các nước ASEAN dự kiến sẽ xây dựng tiêu chuẩn nhà vệ sinh công cộng ASEAN, tiêu chuẩn thành phố du lịch sạch ASEAN, tiêu chuẩn hướng dẫn viên du lịch ASEAN, và tiêu chuẩn dịch vụ làm đẹp ASEAN... nhằm xây dựng các sản phẩm du lịch của ASEAN đạt chất lượng cao, đưa ASEAN trở thành điểm đến chất lượng, nâng cao khả năng cạnh tranh của du lịch ASEAN so với các khu vực khác trên thế giới. Các tiêu chuẩn du lịch ở nhà dân ASEAN, tiêu chuẩn khách sạn xanh ASEAN, chuẩn hướng dẫn viên du lịch quốc tế ASEAN... cũng sẽ được xây dựng, điều chỉnh, bổ sung.

----------

